# 1000 watt hps



## 420sublime420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wondering.... if i were to buy a 1000 watt hps with an airflow reflector.. how many plants would i be able to grow underneath that one light? 3,4? and would i be able to grow more then one plant fully underneath the plant


----------



## UserFriendly (Jan 7, 2008)

as many plants as it takes to get one kilogram of dried nugs.


----------



## master yoda (Sep 13, 2008)

one kilogram is like 2 and a half pounds not sure that is realistic but lucky you lol


----------



## desertrat (Sep 13, 2008)

420sublime420 said:


> Just wondering.... if i were to buy a 1000 watt hps with an airflow reflector.. how many plants would i be able to grow underneath that one light? 3,4? and would i be able to grow more then one plant fully underneath the plant


you can cover from 25 sq ft to 36 sq ft with a 1000 watt light. the number of plants depend on strain and training techniques but count on 10 to 25 plants.


----------



## bubblegumgreen (Sep 13, 2008)

master yoda said:


> one kilogram is like 2 and a half pounds not sure that is realistic but lucky you lol


If you have your room set up right you can get 1g/watt. So a 1000w hps can get you 1000grams or about 2.25 lbs.

I've done it before without co2 although my new grow is set up for co2..


----------



## kemyo (Sep 29, 2009)

I am planning to set up a room of about 14 foot square, 7.5 foot ceiling, ...I want to get one pound minimum per plant.

The room will be vented, cooled and co2 added. I will use up to one 1000 watt light per plant and only have 6 plants.

How did you get over 2 pounds per plant...I am a newbie and have a good 'beginner's mind'. I will follow good instructions.

Can you help me get set up?





bubblegumgreen said:


> If you have your room set up right you can get 1g/watt. So a 1000w hps can get you 1000grams or about 2.25 lbs.
> 
> I've done it before without co2 although my new grow is set up for co2..


----------



## mihjaro (Sep 30, 2009)

kemyo said:


> How did you get over 2 pounds per plant...I am a newbie and have a good 'beginner's mind'. I will follow good instructions.
> 
> Can you help me get set up?


I'm thinking 1000g total, not 1000g per plant.


----------



## PattyWagon (Jan 19, 2012)

kemyo said:


> I am planning to set up a room of about 14 foot square, 7.5 foot ceiling, ...I want to get one pound minimum per plant.
> 
> The room will be vented, cooled and co2 added. I will use up to one 1000 watt light per plant and only have 6 plants.
> 
> ...


 An Lb. per plant indoors with that setup???? Ill be watching this for sure. My 1000 watt yeilds me about 2 to 3 ounces a plant with a total of 6 which is around a lb. total


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jan 19, 2012)

10-25 plants under a 1k? You must be flowering them at a foot or something. I fit 4-6 comfortably.


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck with that Kemy0 hope your not to disappointed


----------



## roidrage152 (Jan 19, 2012)

With the right strain, if you wanted 1 lb plants, you could do 2 plants total in 15ish gallon pots. Say you have a high yield 8 week indica, if you veg it about 8 weeks, staying on top of lower trimming and topping/training properly you could conceivably do 2 plants at a lb each. In my experience a lb is more like the upper end however I know it is doable.

For the other guy, in a 6000w, 6 plant grow, 1 lb per plant is a no brainer imo if done correctly. Especially with CO2 and proper environmental controls. If I was in a situation to dedicate 1000w per plant, I would definitely try to push higher. I've heard of people doing like 5 lb plants indoors, I've just never tried to push past the 1 lb/plant barrier myself.

This would however require a long veg period, I duno if a beginner grower would really have the patience for it. Unless you are in it for the gardening and not the product.


----------

